# Summary of Romans 11



## mnkid53 (Mar 22, 2004)

I've read Romans through a few times in the last year. I have also read LLoyd Jones comentary on this chapter and disagree with his summary of vs 26. 
I think by focusing on the verse rather than the whole of what Romans is saying leads to a wrong conclusion. Thinking it applies only to jews makes us miss the point that all Isreal (God's elect) will be saved. Why does Paul then talk of the fullness of the gentiles coming in; and so all Isreal will be saved, if the gentiles aren't a part of Isreal. The failure of the Jewish nation to see resulted in the salvation of gentiles. 
Paul's recognition of what God is doing resulted in that great finish to the chapter in 33-36 because all the Isreal of God will be saved.


----------



## mnkid53 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Romans 11*

In order for this to be a theological discussion. I think that I have to say, any other interpretation than the one I gave put one in either the Post or Pre millennium view. Those views lead one to make a separation between Jew and Gentiles because they are looking for an earthly kingdom.


----------



## Saiph (Mar 22, 2004)

Read Romans 11, then John 15, then Ezekiel 15.

What do these passages indicate in light of the destruction of the temple in 70 A.D. ?

What do they indicate regarding the eschatology of &quot;realised millenialism&quot; ?

[Edited on 3-23-2004 by Wintermute]


----------



## Coram_Deo (Mar 22, 2004)

mn kid, where in Minnesota are you from? have you heard John Piper's sermons on Romans 11 as of late? They are great, and I would suggest looking into them.
blessings,
Borg


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 4, 2004)

[quote:d97845603a="Coram_Deo"]mn kid, where in Minnesota are you from? have you heard John Piper's sermons on Romans 11 as of late? They are great, and I would suggest looking into them.
blessings,
Borg[/quote:d97845603a]

Where are you Coram Deo? I'm in the Twin Cities.


----------

